

Ask HN: Where can I find people to review mock-ups? - bglenn09

I'm looking for feedback on mock-ups and product ideas (features, etc.).  Is there a site or service to solicit feedback at such an early stage.  For pay is fine.
======
herman
If you are looking for feedback on design mock-ups, you can use sites like
<http://forrst.com> to get feedback on your designs.

------
naithemilkman
<http://www.usertesting.com>

